# What is this green fungus?



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Haha pond scum! That'll teach him right? :lol: And he probably thought he'd get away with being so sneaky and not drinking the water you gave him.:wink:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hahahah....would have been a great big green slimy kiss if it had been Rodeo....lol


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

You should email that to your vet GH 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

can horses get Giardia? I saw it in just about every puppy i ever dealt with at the animal hospital... but i don't think i've ever heard of horses getting it from nasty water.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

HA! Hilarious. Horse's just know how to get in the most trouble haha


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Oxer said:


> can horses get Giardia? I saw it in just about every puppy i ever dealt with at the animal hospital... but i don't think i've ever heard of horses getting it from nasty water.


Haha, that's not what GH meant! It's not really a fungus lolol..it's the little algaes from the pond haha


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

OMG that really freaked me out until I saw that you said he was drinking from the pond!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

You had me worried with the title now I am laughing at the story. LOL


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Bahahaha, I literally twitched at first and thought, "Oh crap what the heck is that??" :lol: Then I realized it was duck weed..... :lol:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

!!! You can treat that with my homemade remedy!!! I was selling it specifically for horses with mental disorders, such as autism, bipolar and multiple personalities. But I'm sure it'll work on your horse's green fungus! Grassinajar is guaranteed to make your horse the happiest and healthiest horse around. It's all natural. No preservatives or additives. Just give it to your horse daily and it'll be as good as new! 










It's on sale for 3 easy payments of $19.99! 
And if you buy now we'll send you Carrotinabowl absolutely free. A $15 value! For free! Carrotinabowl is shredded for your horse's pleasure. It's guaranteed to make your horse have healthy hooves, teeth and eyes! 











All you have to do is call this number 18006875409!

BUT WAIT!!! Call now and I'll double your order and include Applebesideastring! Guaranteed to give your horse about fifteen minutes of fun fun fun!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Call Ghostbusters! Your horse has been slimed dude!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Does grassinajar also cure his other ailment, camera hog

Evidence

Pic of Angel today










followed by

Look what I can do










and just to prove this is not an isolated incident

Picture of Wombat










another pic of Wombat










Picture of INNOCENCE











:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

You're gonna need a bigger jar of Grassinajar!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Picture of INNOCENCE









Looks guilty to me.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

lubylol said:


> Haha, that's not what GH meant! It's not really a fungus lolol..it's the little algaes from the pond haha


no, i know... i was just asking. I mean... isn't pond water inherently full of bacteria? i would assume that a horse _could _get giardia.... maybe?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

lol I think you need at least six jars of it!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pics of Wombat....though you might want to call the vet, seems he's missing some parts :lol:


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I was like what the heck did she feed him! It reminded me of green runts candy


----------



## CountryBluebird (Sep 9, 2011)

That was perfect. I was concerned at first. "WHAT IS THAT?!" Now I'm having a good laugh. Silly horse.


----------

